# Working with Rebar



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

ptbounce said:


> Didn't know where else to post so I figured, why not here.
> 
> How can you cut rebar? I have a bunch that needs to be cut that we were gonna use in a driveway. Need it for my fence now.
> 
> Ideas? Advice?


Any saw with a blade for cutting metal should work - I use a Sawzall to cut my rebar with a metal blade. Hacksaw might work but would obviously take longer.


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

Bolt cutters won't work? Too hard perhaps?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

We didnt have many to cut many last year...but my hubby had a heavy duty lock cutter. The kind you commit felonies with.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I always use a large set of bolt cutters also.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I mounted my bolt cutters to a board, it makes it so much easier to make cuts.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Dremel tool


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I cut up a whole bunch a few years ago to use as stabilization for cemetery fence and tombstones.
I bought a metal cutting blade and used it in my Mitre saw; setting up a measuring stop so that they were all 18" long.
It shot sparks about 15 feet away throughout the task.
It was awesome.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Use an angle grinder with a cut off disc or a chop saw (cut off saw). You can get them at harbor freight pretty cheap. Yeah, the spark show is fun!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

billman said:


> Use an angle grinder with a cut off disc or a chop saw (cut off saw). You can get them at harbor freight pretty cheap. Yeah, the spark show is fun!


I also use an angle grinder with an abrasive cut off disc, but you need to be careful with the sparks. I almost set my house on fire last year.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I use a dremel tool with a metal cutting disk in it. I just score around the rebar until I get about halfway through it and then just bend it back and forth at the cut. It snaps off right at the cut.


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

Think I'll try the "Master Key" first. I can always find a use for it later. Bad thing is, I own one but it's buried somewhere


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

PT If you have a lot to cut I have a chop saw, I live in Ft Walton.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Metal cutting disk in an angle grinder. Follow up with the regular disk to clean the cut edges. 
Or...metal cutting bandsaw.
Or...hacksaw
Or....cold chisel and hand sledge.
Or...cutting torch
Or...heat the area you want to cut to orange heat, place over hardy in anvil, strike.

Bolt cutters...how thick is the rebar?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought a mini chop saw (I think it's 6") from Harbor Freight a couple years ago...the disc I got works great on rebar and pvc


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Even though I have a 10" chop saw and cut tons (Literally) of 1" tubing, I go the route of buying my rebar already cut. It's sold in 2' lengths. If you can, I'd return the 10" lengths and buy it pre-cut, especially if you don't have the tools.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

I've cut it with a metal hacksaw blade in the hacksaw- I was told at the lumberyard where I bought them "You can't cut rebar with a hacksaw" but I proved them wrong- it was 1/2" and I needed to cut them down to the right length as concrete reinforcement in 18 sonotubes. If I can cut two pieces per sonotube with a hacksaw (took a little time but not unreasonable) then I would go that route. Sometimes others want you to buy a fancy tool to do something simple, or they can't see spending the time- not me- if it's cheaper to do by hand, then that's how I do it.


----------

